# JD2025R informaiton display



## Gnome (Jun 12, 2019)

We have a new JD 2025R looking id information on the display center symbols


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gnome! Do you have an owners manual?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gnome, is that a "New" tractor, or a "New to you" tractor? If it's new and you didn't get the operators manual with it, I'd be contacting the dealer.

This may help somewhat in the mean time.
https://www.rands.com/customer-resources/indicator-lights/


----------

